
Bottom-up teaching - criddell
http://www.sicpers.info/2017/10/bottom-up-teaching/
======
criddell
Graham writes about something I've been thinking about recently. His final two
sentences are the core of this for me?

> That plenty more copies of Introduction to Programming in [This Week’s Hot
> Language] have been sold than Techniques for Making Your Problem Amenable to
> Computation. That the majority of software really does comprise of solutions
> looking for problems.

What are the _Techniques for Making Your Problem Amenable to Computation_
books?

